# Perch fishing



## Blind Owl (Sep 9, 2010)

went out today perching. limited out by 1 pm. Two person limit. all fish 8 to 14 in. One double header was a 12in. and 11.5, real rod bender. Shines has emerals shiners. Were fishing off 55st. Marina in 44 fow, in front of the perch nets. Launched out of Wildwood State Park. going out again Thursday late am.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Welcome to OGF and thanks for the report


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Excellent! Good luck on Thursday!


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the report let us know how Thurs. goes! Welcome to OGF a lot of good people and info here


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Blind Owl (Sep 9, 2010)

went out Thurs. did not do so well. caught only 24. Nets were gone lost my reference point. didn't put it in my gps. lake was very flat, no wind. acording to the radio some people did well. Shines did not have shiners as he did the day before. going back out Sat. good fishing Blind Owl


----------



## Blind Owl (Sep 9, 2010)

Blind Owl here, big mistake-went out today. got out about 11:00-waves were not to bad at first. caught 5 fish could not stand in the boat. took 40 min. to go back 3 mi to wildwood. What was I thinking. back safely, will try again Sunday ,if Erie will let me.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Curious what type and length hull are you running out there with.


----------



## Blind Owl (Sep 9, 2010)

22ft Cruisers Inc. w/chevy I.O.


----------



## Blind Owl (Sep 9, 2010)

Went out today Sun. 9 am to 4 pm caught 101 perch(12 lbs. of fillets). In front of hospital in 44fow. Started out pretty rough but it calmed down. The fish would turn no for 10 min. then stop for 15. Didn't want to move because we were getting fish. 4 people but the fish size was very good. Shines had emerald shiners today, I think it was key. We also used salted minnows. Great back up. Our largest perch were 13 in. and 14.5 in. Don't know when I'll be back out. Have things to do, will be headed for Mississippi on Sun. for a week. Hope to get to do some fishing down there. God bless and good luck. I only have to the end of Oct., then I have to get my boat out. Blind Owl


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Seems like you're doing well!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Blind Owl said:


> Shines had emerald shiners today, I think it was key.


I feel the same way, we had Goldens and our bite was terrible. At one point we were sitting about 75' from another boat and they were pulling like crazy, we were shaking our heads.... Last two trip with Goldens have not been too good. There were marks on the screen everywhere we went, just couldn't get them to eat! 

On a side note... A few times today while freshening up my waterlogged Goldies I'd toss the old ones to a seagull... they wouldn't even eat em and those birds eat anything!!! True Story!


----------



## TITO (Sep 18, 2010)

ParmaBass said:


> I feel the same way, we had Goldens and our bite was terrible. At one point we were sitting about 75' from another boat and they were pulling like crazy, we were shaking our heads.... Last two trip with Goldens have not been too good. There were marks on the screen everywhere we went, just couldn't get them to eat!
> 
> On a side note... A few times today while freshening up my waterlogged Goldies I'd toss the old ones to a seagull... they wouldn't even eat em and those birds eat anything!!! True Story!


Me and a friend of mine went out Friday and had the same problem golden shiners,fishfinder going nuts and nothing on ...i tihnk i couldve caught more fish from shore the goldens are not good for me either


----------



## profisher5 (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't know what you guys are doing wrong with goldies,i've had good luck with both,in fact i like goldies better,they're a lot less messy and they live longer & i catch just as many fish.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I've had my share of good days in the past with both Golden Shiners and Fatheads, but just not lately. No doubt they're a lot more hearty...


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Used goldens 2x this year. 2 of us caught a total of 7 small perch.
Used emeralds 4x this year. 2 of us got our limit 3x's and last time out we got 56 for a total of 236. All nice fish.
Three fish Ohios for me on emeralds. 
All 6x's out marked good numbers of perch. 
Fished longer and harder when I used goldens.
I don't even want to perch fish unless there's emeralds in my bucket.
Just sharing my results.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

my emeralds last for months @ a time......in my freezer!havent been without emeralds for 3 years.best perch bait imo.


----------



## eyeangler1 (May 21, 2004)

Just a thought...
While the lake is unfishable to most (like the next few days), hit the bait shop and buy your emeralds while they have 'em. Chances are, with them not selling many minnows during the rough weather you may get a bit better count. Take 'em home and salt them down real good (non-iodized salt... "pickling salt"). Put them on a piece of screen (elevated) overnite in a cool place like out in the garage on these cool nites and let the water drain out of 'em (the salt draws the water out). Freeze or put in the fridge in ziploc sandwich bags. I've used salted exclusively the past few years and have no problem pulling nice perch.
Again, just a thought.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

eyeangler1 said:


> Just a thought...
> While the lake is unfishable to most (like the next few days), hit the bait shop and buy your emeralds while they have 'em. Chances are, with them not selling many minnows during the rough weather you may get a bit better count. Take 'em home and salt them down real good (non-iodized salt... "pickling salt"). Put them on a piece of screen (elevated) overnite in a cool place like out in the garage on these cool nites and let the water drain out of 'em (the salt draws the water out). Freeze or put in the fridge in ziploc sandwich bags. I've used salted exclusively the past few years and have no problem pulling nice perch.
> Again, just a thought.


I ususally didn't have trouble finding emeralds in the past. Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Blind Owl (Sep 9, 2010)

only had one good day with golden shiners. emeralds are probably the best. Salting is the thing to do. I guess getting out is the thing. we always think the the goldens will work, but most of the time they don't. good fishin, Blind Owl


----------



## Blind Owl (Sep 9, 2010)

went out today 10-12 10, started fishing 10 a.m. 2 man limit by 2:15. Fished by LindaMae in 51fow. It was pretty lumpy, 3 to 4 most of the day. LindaMae caught 217, per her radio report. Only seen 2 boats.,but could here other fishermen talking about good catches. The weather does not look good for the weekend. Have to play it by ear. Good fishin Blind Owl


----------



## profisher5 (Jun 11, 2009)

Blind Owl said:


> only had one good day with golden shiners. emeralds are probably the best. Salting is the thing to do. I guess getting out is the thing. we always think the the goldens will work, but most of the time they don't. good fishin, Blind Owl


The next time your using goldens & not doing good, try cutting them in half or smaller pieces. They can't tell a golden from a shinner,i always cut goldens and do very well, try it good luck.


----------



## Blind Owl (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks profisher5, will try that next time I have to use golden shiners. I have been salting all my left over shiners so I don't have to go through that again.


----------



## glbags (May 7, 2009)

Use a non-iodized salt..(sea salt) ...they stay tuffer 

Goldies vs Emeralds it aint only the color it is the size, smell and taste try one of each LOL


----------



## Blind Owl (Sep 9, 2010)

I had a post on Tue. the 12th. Did not see it on my link. O well! Went out today the 17th, and limited out again. 60 fish 6.5lbs. of fillets. The little white bass were just awful. We were fishing in 40 fow. Fishaholic turned us on to the spot, thanks Fishaholic. If we didn't have the salties today we would have had to quit early. Start salting your minnows, it will lengthen your day. Season is comming to an end, have to have my boat out by Oct.30th. good fishing to all Blind Owl


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

those damn whitebass demolished our minnow count too. We didn;t catch many perch but the ones we did manage were hogs.


----------



## profisher5 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Blind Owl, see you next season ,you take care.


----------



## Blind Owl (Sep 9, 2010)

went out perchin today, started a 9 O"clock was done by 12:15. Fished in 39fow off Wildwood. Thanks to Little Girl, who turned us on to the spot. 60 fish gave us 8.5 lbs of fillets, best 60 count of the year. We had live minnows, but the prefered the salties today. This weekend will be the last for me , so I hope we do just as well. good fishing to all and thanks again Little Sister. Blind Owl


----------



## Blind Owl (Sep 9, 2010)

went out perchin today, started a 9 O"clock was done by 12:15. Fished in 39fow off Wildwood. Thanks to Little Girl, who turned us on to the spot. 60 fish gave us 8.5 lbs of fillets, best 60 count of the year. We had live minnows, but the prefered the salties today. This weekend will be the last for me , so I hope we do just as well. good fishing to all and thanks again LittleGirl. Blind Owl


----------

